# Glock 10mm



## Smoothbore813 (Oct 9, 2021)

Can someone tell me if it is possible to put a Glock bbl for a model 22(40s&w) in a Glock 20 (10mm) pistol and will it shoot safely ?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Smoothbore813 said:


> Can someone tell me if it is possible to put a Glock bbl for a model 22(40s&w) in a Glock 20 (10mm) pistol and will it shoot safely ?


I don't think so as they don't have the same magazines and grip frames. Not only that but the barrel hood is shorter and the 10mm is a longer cartridge. The 10mm also has a longer ejection port on the slide. The 40 S&W pistols share the same grip frame as the 9mm pistols and the slides are basically the same except for the barrel opening. You can switch the slides between both and they also sell 9mm conversion barrels for the 40 S&W's. But not the other way around. Whereas the 10mm and the 45 share the same grip frames and the slides have the same physical dimensions.


----------



## Smoothbore813 (Oct 9, 2021)

desertman said:


> I don't think so as they don't have the same magazines and grip frames. Not only that but the barrel hood is shorter and the 10mm is a longer cartridge. The 40 S&W pistols share the same grip frame as the 9mm pistols, you can switch the slides between both and they also sell 9mm conversion barrels for the 40 S&W's. Whereas the 10mm and the 45 share the same grip frames.


Thanks for that info!!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Smoothbore813 said:


> Thanks for that info!!!


You're always welcome!!


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

Smoothbore813 said:


> Can someone tell me if it is possible to put a Glock bbl for a model 22(40s&w) in a Glock 20 (10mm) pistol and will it shoot safely ?


AlphaWolf, among others, makes a nice barrel that slips right in and works great.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tjkarch60 said:


> AlphaWolf, among others, makes a nice barrel that slips right in and works great.


You can not convert a Glock G22 40 S&W to 10mm. I didn't think that you could, so I went and looked it up after I posted to be sure. However it might be possible to convert a Glock G20 10mm to 40 S&W. Even if they did make a conversion barrel the longer 10mm magazines would not fit in the G22's shorter grip frame. They make conversion barrels to convert a 45ACP Glock to 10mm of course you'd also need 10mm magazines.

*G22 to 10MM | Glock Firearms*

Won't work, the G22 is a small frame, the 40S&W is 1.135" OAL, and the G20 is a large frame, the 10mm is 1.260" OAL. Your choice for other calibers in a G22 are the .357SIG, which is drop in, either OEM or aftermarket or a 9mm conversion barrel. Has to be a conversion because the 40S&W barrel is .022" larger in outside diameter and the breech tab is .022" wider.

*glock 22 to 10mm auto? | Glock Forum - GlockTalk*

Joined Dec 17, 1998. ·. 20,432 Posts. #2 · Jan 31, 2010. First of all, 10mm ammo is too long to fit and function in a G22 magazine. Secondly, 10mm ammo is too long to fit and function in the barrel chamber. What you need is a G20 or G29 pistol. Lifetime GSSF Member. Certified GlockArmorer 1997-2018.


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

desertman said:


> You can not convert a Glock G22 40 S&W to 10mm. I didn't think that you could, so I went and looked it up after I posted to be sure. However it might be possible to convert a Glock G20 10mm to 40 S&W. Even if they did make a conversion barrel the longer 10mm magazines would not fit in the G22's shorter grip frame. They make conversion barrels to convert a 45ACP Glock to 10mm of course you'd also need 10mm magazines.
> 
> *G22 to 10MM | Glock Firearms*
> 
> ...


Alpha Wolf makes a barrel for the Glock 20 in 40 SW. Which is the Glock he was talking about.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tjkarch60 said:


> Alpha Wolf makes a barrel for the Glock 20 in 40 SW. Which is the Glock he was talking about.


You're right, sorry about that. At first I got mixed up with the Glock Model numbers and answered as if they wanted to convert a G22 into a 10mm.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting read:








Why I Shoot .40 S&W Ammunition With My Unmodified 10mm GLOCK 20 Pistol - The Truth About Guns


&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ First there was 10mm Auto. The FBI chose a watered-down loading — a 180 grain bullet at 975 fps instead of more like 1,300 fps — and a large-frame Smith & Wesson pistol through which to shoot it. By the time the contract went through, Tom Campbell, a S&W employee...




www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------

